# How far along are my platy in there pregnancies, and What kind are they?



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok, i have 4 Female platy and 2 male platy, i know 3 out of 4 are pregnant, i was wondering if any one is able to help me out and tell me how far along they are, or better yet, when should i put them into the breeder. also, i if any one can tell me what type they are, that would be AMAZING

Here is a short video of all 4 of my females.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viFj7myo_Ts




I've asked this question multiple times on Yahoo! answers, but never got a good reply..


----------



## Momma_Wolf (Oct 19, 2011)

no idea on how far along they are but i always noticed that when thier about to give birth (between 1 day to a few hours) if you look at thier ventral fins under thier tail when thier about to give birth the opening becomes a drastically "V" shaped opening and within a few hours to a day or so you should have babies.....idk if it works alll the time but thats my own observation.....and usually about this time thier hiding and really fat to the point it looks like thier gonna explode 

the gold one with the black on the tail before the fin is a gold mickey mouse platy

i think the blue one is a blue mickey mouse....its hard to tell 

the gold one with the black tailfin is what i think you call a sunset platy (dont quote me i could be wrong)

and the other one is either a red mickymoue platy or a red wagtail....but it dosnt look like a normal wagtail would so idk


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The white one looks pretty far along. The gestation period of a platy is 4 to 6 weeks. If you plan to keep the fry, you will want to separate the mothers before they release the fry. Otherwise, the fry will be eaten in a second by all the other fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you wish to know how far along you platies are ; i would suggest an aquatic biologist or maybe even an obstetrician..but i would guess that around 6 weeks maximum...
this is a question that is asked quite often...not really a smart question to ask considering that nobody has any idea when the female was impregnated...
and i will disagree with my young friend BML....
if you are planning to keep the maximum number of fry , you need to prepare for that...
you can keep all of your platies together..20 gallon long..2 larger sponge filters...some java moss on the bottom and lots and lots of floating plants such as hornwort,cabomba,anacharis or najas grass....temp at 76-80...keep them well fed..when fry are born make sure you have a good supply of powdered foods for them..feed 3-5 times a day...and a few cories make a good cleanup crew..
when you have females ready to drop ; moving them around stresses them out more than anything...which could kill them..and the fry..
like i always tell people...the more you mess with you tanks and/or fish ; the more problems you cause for yourself..

i don't know what kind they are because i didn't look at the pictures...so i would only guess them to be platies..


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Your white one is certainly very pregnant and if I were you I would watch her carefully! Is she moving slowly around the tank? Hiding among your plants? Shrinking away, trying to be herself?Breathing hard? As soon as your platy starts to do any of these then she should go into the breeding net because it means she has either started giving birth, is just about to or at the most is about to in one or maximuim two days time! Get prepared!


----------

